# Bonus Time



## RuralEngineer (Mar 9, 2013)

Just read about bonus time.  Don't know how long this has been around.  Looks like it will be easy to use in Williamsburg.  Thoughts?

Stephen


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm guessing this is a DRI related item.  Some resorts do allow you to purchase a few nights at a reduced member's price but I'm not sure what you are referring to for DRI? They do have Featured Destinations and of course, they have Point Savers but I'm not familiar with Bonus Time (as a DRI perk)-your particular timeshare ownership may offer that-several of my DRI affiliated resorts do?  Maybe you can enlighten me?


----------



## RuralEngineer (Mar 15, 2013)

I have owned since 1998 and don't remember seeing this before.  it was on the list of member benefits.  yes you can rent time at the resorts at a reduced rate but in doing a little checking the rate would be above what I could get if I used my points within the 59 day window.


----------

